# Background Checks (Credit Checks)



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone who works for a Financial Institution or Investment Bank in Gibraltar - can you let me know what kind of credit checks did your company did. I've got no problems with job references, however my credit checks will be iffy as I've had a period of unemployment in 2009 where I was unemployed for 6 months due to the lots of redundancies during that period. I was on jobseekers allowance, and fell behind of credit cards and bills and have a county county judgement (CCJ). My current job (HR Department) know about it and it was smoothed over by my line manager (thank God) who was very understanding.

Just want to know what kind of checks are done, and will having a CCJ be a problem for me! When I do finally make the move to Gibraltar, all my debts will be completely cleared off.

Would be grateful if hear your experiences and advice.

Thank you.

coco


----------

